# Help with NIE info please



## Klch (Oct 20, 2012)

HI everyone.
We have just made to decision to move to Spain and are trying to get information! I know that we need a NIE number to be able to do anything and was just wondering if anyone had any answer's for me?! 
Do my children need one? one is 3years and the other 5 months?
My husband grew up in Spain (moved out there aged 7) moved back in 1999, would he have had to have had a NIE number while he was out there (his parents are abit vague on details and cant remember!) if so how would he go about obtaining this?

Thank you to anyone who can throw any light on the subject.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Klch said:


> HI everyone.
> We have just made to decision to move to Spain and are trying to get information! I know that we need a NIE number to be able to do anything and was just wondering if anyone had any answer's for me?!
> Do my children need one? one is 3years and the other 5 months?
> My husband grew up in Spain (moved out there aged 7) moved back in 1999, would he have had to have had a NIE number while he was out there (his parents are abit vague on details and cant remember!) if so how would he go about obtaining this?
> ...


:welcome:

he might have had a NIE number - but a lot of people back then didn't register themselves, let alone their children - he could find out by going to an extranjería & giving them his date of birth etc. - if he had one it would still be on record - he should have had one in order to attend school, but things weren't quite so strict then (even when we came in 2003 it was possible to do pretty much everything without a NIE number)

yes, if you move here, you ALL need to register as resident at/within 90 days - you'll be given NIE numbers then too

you'll need to provide proof that you can financially support yourselves & your family & that you have healthcare provision in place


----------



## Klch (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you.

So can you register for residency without a NEI number? I was going to go to the Spanish Embassy in London and get one, thought that would make it easier to find somewhere to rent when we made the move?!

Would the E111 card cover the health care?

Sorry for all the question!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Klch said:


> Thank you.
> 
> So can you register for residency without a NEI number? I was going to go to the Spanish Embassy in London and get one, thought that would make it easier to find somewhere to rent when we made the move?!
> 
> ...


No you need an NIE number to get resideny. You cant do much without it. Usually the two things come together - apart from if you dont have an income, then you just get a temporary NIE. 

TThe E111 or EHIC is only emergency cover for holidays and that doesnt count as proper cover. You need to get the S1 form from Newcastle and that will cover you for two years, until you start paying into the Spanish system,

And dont worry about asking questions, thats what forums are for lol!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Klch said:


> Thank you.
> 
> So can you register for residency without a NEI number? I was going to go to the Spanish Embassy in London and get one, thought that would make it easier to find somewhere to rent when we made the move?!
> 
> ...


don't bother trying to get a NIE before you come - it takes forever, so you might as well wait til you get here - you can usually rent with your passport as ID (although that is changing)

when you get your residency cert they will give you a NIE - although some areas will want you to get a NIE first (double fees )

the EHIC (not E111 for several years now) won't cover the healthcare aspect - you need private care or S1s - or you need to be paying NI here in Spain


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

It's been almost 5 years now, but before we left Hong Kong, we got our NIE through the Spanish cosulate there. Relatively "painless", given that most of the staff were ethnic Chinese, who spoke Cantonese, Spanish and English.

Maybe in the UK, things are more difficult, but we had our paperwork done in three days.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> It's been almost 5 years now, but before we left Hong Kong, we got our NIE through the Spanish cosulate there. Relatively "painless", given that most of the staff were ethnic Chinese, who spoke Cantonese, Spanish and English.
> 
> Maybe in the UK, things are more difficult, but we had our paperwork done in three days.


Tis Spain and things change lol!!! I did know someone who tried to get her NIE while she was still in the UK, but it was a while ago and if memory serves, she had to go to the Spanish embassy in London and mess around up there and then she was told they'd only send the NIE to a Spanish address. In the end she actually had to go to the foreigners office in Spain to get it as it just didnt arrive!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Tis Spain and things change lol!!! I did know someone who tried to get her NIE while she was still in the UK, but it was a while ago and if memory serves, she had to go to the Spanish embassy in London and mess around up there and then she was told they'd only send the NIE to a Spanish address. In the end she actually had to go to the foreigners office in Spain to get it as it just didnt arrive!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I remember that!

you can still get a NIE from a consulate but you now have to state why you need it, such as to buy a property, & they are also asking for proof

also, it can take ages, as I said


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I remember that!
> 
> you can still get a NIE from a consulate but you now have to state why you need it, such as to buy a property, & they are also asking for proof
> 
> also, it can take ages, as I said


Pretty sure you can't get a NIE number from the consulate. There will be a designated police station in your area, takes afew hours to queue and make sure you have a passport and passport photo swell as the forms and it will take a few mins, then go back in later in the week to pick up your number


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RichTUK said:


> Pretty sure you can't get a NIE number from the consulate. There will be a designated police station in your area, takes afew hours to queue and make sure you have a passport and passport photo swell as the forms and it will take a few mins, then go back in later in the week to pick up your number


you can - people not living in Spain who are buying or inheriting property for instance can apply at the Spanish Consulate where they live

you're talking about once you are_ in _Spain


----------

